# Black Throat ZILLA



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

Getting ready to watch the Superbowl with my little buddy ZILLA.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 3, 2013)

hi im pretty experienced with tegus and savannah monitors do you think I would be able to keep a black or white throat any tips


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> hi im pretty experienced with tegus and savannah monitors do you think I would be able to keep a black or white throat any tips



Raising them is not hard but the number one thing you need to remember is ALWAYS HAVE MONEY FOR A VET cant stress it enough. They sometimes get sick for no apparent reason. By the time you notice its sometimes to late and it breaks your heart to see them sick while your waiting on money. Zilla is in a 8x4x2 enclosure hard to fit in a room so his enclosure is in my garage. He eats roughly 2 pounds of meat every three days. They can really knock the crap out of you with the tail when they get upset which doesn't happen often. I love my Zilla. His enclosure has a blown hot air heater, a waterproof totise pad and a 160 watt exo terra solar glo. Its not hard just got to pay close attention.


----------



## james.w (Feb 3, 2013)

How big is your black throat?


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

james.w said:


> How big is your black throat?


He is just over 4.5. feet and weighs about 25 pounds. Should get heavier but I think that's it he is 6 years old.


----------



## james.w (Feb 3, 2013)

He looks much bigger. Do you have plans for a larger enclosure?


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

james.w said:


> He looks much bigger. Do you have plans for a larger enclosure?



Oh ya but it will be outside. I live at 2800 feet in the mountains so winter is cold here. The enclosure he is in is for winter only its a palace he doesn't even use it all. It has a big tub in it he loves.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 3, 2013)

A blackthroat that large should have at least a 12x6x6 in my honest opinion. Bfb, I don't think one would be a great idea, no. Very few people have the resources to keep them.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

Opinion noted however there is always left out info. One he was a rescue and was extremely abused by of all people a prison gaurd. When I got him he had all but lost the use of his right front leg. After an easy 1000 bucks in vet bills the limb will get no worse. He does not climb nor need the extra head room a black throat at 100% would need. He rarely leaves his warm spot on his tortoise heating pad where he sleeps. When he does he sleeps under the hot air heater maybe takes a bath and takes a dump, then its back to his tortoise pad. He grew up in a very small enclosure poor guy. Now he gets spoiled and is often limping around in the house. Glad the guy gave him up when he did. That's why I stress to always have money for a vet put aside. I had to spend over 500 on the vet the same week I got him. Still trying to rehabilitate him. Will always give him the best.


----------



## frost (Feb 3, 2013)

well it seems like you're doing everything you can for him.=]


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 3, 2013)

He would need deep substrate, at least 2 feet of a sandy loamy type of dirt to burrow in and hold humidity, which he obviously doesn't have in a 2 foot tall cage. He simply does not have "the best" as I wouldn't even call your setup remotely adequate. A "tortoise heating pad" is not an acceptable form of heating for a monitor either. You should read up on monitor husbandry.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 3, 2013)

He is huge amd greatbjib

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey rawsome80 your entitled to your opinion what part of he is a three legged monitor don't you get? He cant dig or burrow or climb. His tortoise heater heats to 160 on a resetting loop its 20"x18 very large he is under very sufficient lighting and his humidity is fine. He is provided a swim tub gets baths. I also said he is in this enclosure temporarily. I notice you own snakes ALL I own are lizards and monitors yet you want to critique and that's ok. I just wanted to show pics of an obviously healthy Black Throat.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 3, 2013)

I own multiple lizards in case you didn't thoroughly read my signature. Check out any monitor keeping forums for more info. Some people just have to be right.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

Ya I guess you do. Of course if If the world was perfect like I'm sure ALL your stuff is I would have a huge 12 foot enclosure maybe this year ill build him a house lol. Don't see you as having a black throat listed with all your neat stuff though. I'm sure all your reading has made you the pro, but I own one and care for him day in and out that speaks for itself. Hope you like the pic buddy.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 3, 2013)

Haha I don't own a blackthroat because I can't provide a 12 foot enclosure for it. That's called being a responsible keeper "buddy". No, not all my stuff would have a 12 foot enclosure because I don't have anything anywhere near the size of your blackthroat. My reading has educated me on proper care, yes, and has made me aware that I don't have the space to gain first hand experience with the species.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

Good now we are on the same page. I saw a black throat that for sure needed saving and I saved him or now he would be dead that's why I have him. An enclosure that big will be built in my backyard this summer.


----------



## kim86 (Feb 3, 2013)

Let's all just hug it out. Nothing and no one is 100% right, ever.


----------



## james.w (Feb 3, 2013)

kim86 said:


> Let's all just hug it out. Nothing and no one is 100% right, ever.



Except me of course!


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a handsome monitor
Good job!


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 3, 2013)

I just love this web site, haven't been here long but I think its great.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome blackthroat. Do you have any other pictures of it? I would love one but there is no way I would be able to house one. I'm also not sure I would be able to deal with any tantrums solo.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 4, 2013)

rhetoricx said:


> Awesome blackthroat. Do you have any other pictures of it? I would love one but there is no way I would be able to house one. I'm also not sure I would be able to deal with any tantrums solo.



Just this


----------

